# Citadel Battlemat OOP



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

I ordered a Citadel Battlemat on-line a few weeks ago from Maelstrom games, and received this mail from them last week:


> Hi there
> 
> You are receiving this e-mail because you have ordered the Citadel Battlemat
> from us, either via our webstore (www.maelstromgames.co.uk) or our eBay
> ...


has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised, the bastards.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

The battlemat was a failure. Especially when they released an entire board like 3 or 4 months later.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

I have an non-laminated battle mat laying around somewhere. It was a spoof at the factory and they forgot to laminate it. Wonder if it's worth anything now (ha), don't think I ever took it out of it's case.

The battle mat was excellent for those who couldn't or can't shell out $350 for the gaming board, or wanted something that could go out quickly. I think I payed $10 for mine new at a GW store... and I actually forgot about it until this thread.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

I checked the GW web store:


> Citadel Battlemat
> 
> The Citadel Battlemat allows you to instantly turn a humble floor or dinning table into a battlefield. Made of a weighted fabric there's no need to fix it in place, simply shake it out and start gaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I know we ran out as a company pre-xmas and the plan was to get them back in stores end of January ish. we haven't had anything through to us retail frontline types saying it's flat out gone yet though - if that changes I'll let you know.

Occasionally things on the webstore will be listed as "no longer available" if there is a considerable time limit on a restock

Danny (GW Store Staffer)


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

godzy said:


> I checked the GW web store:


Oh, I was referring to that Cities of Death battle mat that was laminated (well apparently all but mine were). Or was that a limited production thing?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Vero said:


> Oh, I was referring to that Cities of Death battle mat that was laminated (well apparently all but mine were). Or was that a limited production thing?


that was a limited production thing, it's probably worth quite some money if you got it. I got it right before the store ran out, and still have fun with that mat. k:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

aye cities of death one is long gone. I assumed we were talking about the cloth green one you can throw in the washing machine.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

I have no use for either, I decided to build a table just after buying one. That's probably why I lost it.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Must be nice to have space for a table..............

Anyways, for those with limited space or needing to carry terrain to game nights, the mats work quite well. As well as when I need to put terrain out on 30 or so tables for a tounrey.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

What? That sucks. You have to buy a god damn £150 battletable thing if you want a pre made board! Anyone know of some alternatives?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> What? That sucks. You have to buy a god damn £150 battletable thing if you want a pre made board! Anyone know of some alternatives?


go to a car boot sale, and look for a foldable table, then just add terrain when its folded, and pack it away when it isnt in use

lol

M


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Poop I wanted to buy one of these.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

magician847 said:


> go to a car boot sale, and look for a foldable table, then just add terrain when its folded, and pack it away when it isnt in use
> 
> lol
> 
> M


The table issue is fine, its just I wanted the green grassy textured surface...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Here, I got my battlemat from the Warstore, and it's close to the same price of the Citadel one. And you can choose which mat you want, like desert, or grass, etc. 

http://www.thewarstore.com/mondayknightgamemats.html

If you want to go even cheaper, go with the woodland scenics flock shaker sets. It's a huge shaker filled with flock and cheap.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

A few others are out there. My local railway shop has them in different colours too. Might we worth looking into mode Railway ones if all else fails. They are exactly the same just maybe smaller.


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

it does look cool but not 150 stirling worth of cool, ill stick to my table with the old cardboard industrial battle zone buildings(cheap and cheerful)


----------

